# Tuna Salad vs Canned Tuna



## Hlanderr (Apr 9, 2006)

So I'm going dorm room shopping, as I can't get a good amount of protein easily from my dining commons.... and I'm debating between two types of tuna


Either canned tuna, which might be a pain in the arse, opening all those cans and possibly making a mess, or buying tuna salad from the grocery store deli.


Any opinions on it? Tuna salad from the deli? Is it more cost effective than eating cans of tuna? I can imagine it would be harder to tell how much is a serving.... I'd be guesstimating everything wince I don't have scales or whatnot in my room.


Also, is there anything else in tuna salad? I can imagine there being tuna (haha), mayonaisse, and maybe celery... but those extra addins are taking valuable weight up adding to the cost! AAAhhhhhhhHHHHHHhhhhhHHHH


----------



## leg_press (Apr 9, 2006)

Stop bein lazy and buy cans of tuna, it will prob be alot cheaper as well!


----------



## Hlanderr (Apr 9, 2006)

cool man.... your most likely right!


(about the laziness too... hahaha)



im still a bit curious what grocery stores indeed put into tuna salad... what constitutes it as salad? have you ever had it?
another big worry i would have would be what kind of tuna it would include... with all the big mercury hypes about tuna, im sure to have chunk light tuna in oil, which also is much more moist than in water IMO

thanks for the quick reply by the way


----------



## fufu (Apr 9, 2006)

I'd just go with the cans, you know your portions and you know what you are putting into it. It would be fresher as well. I'm guessing the deli tuna would have more fat in it too due all the crap they may put in it.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 9, 2006)

Just eat your own tuna..... 

You are in a VERY SAD STATE if you are too lazy to OPEN A CAN!!


----------



## Hlanderr (Apr 9, 2006)

ouch emma.... i may be lazy, but thats cause.... alright i have no excuses haha

this means i have to buy a can opener now..... and DRIVE TO THE STORE
AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW



hahha.... im still interested though.... what is in tuna salad?
ive had some interesting "salads" which now that I think about it have mystery ingredients. chicken salad, HAM salad... actually didnt try that.... and now tuna salad.... maybe its good!

maybe ill make my own tuna "salad". thats right, i said I'D DO IT ON MY OWN! (pats my own abck)
im gunna pick up some mayonaisse, celery, and..... tuna.
any other suggestions for addins? whenever i pop open a can i just throw in some mayonaisse or miracle whip... lets mix it up a bit... what do you guys put in yours? peanut butter?! coke?!


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 9, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Just eat your own tuna.....
> 
> You are in a VERY SAD STATE if you are too lazy to OPEN A CAN!!



What if he uses one of the hand crank openers like me?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 9, 2006)

I hope you are not refering to the fact that people would have those electrical ones??!!  I thought the only people who had those were people who can't use their hands! 


I mean - if you had to open cans with a hammer and pick I MIGHT accept the fact that it is a little annoying... But still people - COME ON! Just be thankful that you don't actually have to CATCH the fish anymore!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 9, 2006)

Hlanderr said:
			
		

> ouch emma.... i may be lazy, but thats cause.... alright i have no excuses haha
> 
> this means i have to buy a can opener now..... and DRIVE TO THE STORE
> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> ...


Tuna salad that you buy is bascially mayo soup with some tuna, celery and onion floating in it. 
eg:
http://teriskitchen.com/salads/tuna-a.html
http://salad.allrecipes.com/az/DropDeadDeliciousTunaSalad.asp
http://seafood.allrecipes.com/az/87427.asp


Why not make a salad WITH tuna instead? Such as http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=recipe&dbid=123

Or at least make it with no mayo: http://salad.allrecipes.com/az/78530.asp


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 9, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I hope you are not refering to the fact that people would have those electrical ones??!!  I thought the only people who had those were people who can't use their hands!


If they can't use their hands, they couldn't use an electric opener either .


----------



## Hlanderr (Apr 9, 2006)

I do use a handheld can opener, which will probably be covered in BLOOD by the end of the semester.... I got the cheapest one at three dollars, and the handle is like a freakin blade... no easy-grip handles for this guy
its a man's can opener


but yeah so I got trigger happy and dropped 30 dollars on some grub at the supermarket.... I BLAME YOU ASSHOLES!!!!


but then again I thank you, because I found some interesting cans-o-tuna which I would like to make a public announcement for
I came across some double-tuna-can-things that had two cans of tuna packed in one massive can.... and it was $1.39! Chunk light, but in water... Big Y folks! But hurry, offer ends the 12th.... it was the Big Y kind though, which is probably sub-par than what people normally eat, but thats cool for the price, and the protein is still there.

COME ON DOWN AND RIDE THE TUNA TRAIN CHOO CHOOO


----------



## Hlanderr (Apr 9, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> If they can't use their hands, they couldn't use an electric opener either .



OWNED!!!!!!!!


nah im just kidding, emma will somehow murder me with her massive amounts of diet info.... and her massive arms from opening all those cans without an electric one (runs away)


----------



## Action-Jackson (Apr 9, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> What if he uses one of the hand crank openers like me?


What if he just tears the tin open with his manly bare hands, like me?


----------



## Hlanderr (Apr 9, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tuna salad that you buy is bascially mayo soup with some tuna, celery and onion floating in it.
> eg:
> http://teriskitchen.com/salads/tuna-a.html
> http://salad.allrecipes.com/az/DropDeadDeliciousTunaSalad.asp
> ...



Yeah hah, tuna salad isn't looking so good anymore.... at least the supermarket kinds aha
I can't say I have EVER seen anyone buy that stuff, now that I think about it.... like NEVER.... now I guess I see why hahha


----------



## Hlanderr (Apr 9, 2006)

Action-Jackson said:
			
		

> What if he just tears the tin open with his manly bare hands, like me?



I thought you used your teeth.... gotta work those gums


----------



## GirlFRED (Apr 17, 2006)

alright .. so why tuna in oil vs tuna in water..as a newbie..I always thought tuna in water was better. What are the advantages with the tuna in oil vs it in water ( btw. I havent actully looked to see what the oil in canned tuna is exactly - is it tuna fish oil or some mixture )


----------

